# cold smoke vs hot on nuts



## deserttoad (Feb 18, 2010)

I've smoked a lot of raw nuts, and also the mixed nuts from the store that are already toasted. They always come out great, never last more than a few days around here. But I'm wondering if I need the heat, would cold smoke add a different flavor? I usually use honey and raw sugar to coat them, maybe the heat helps with that? 

Just curious......


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 24, 2010)

Unless you like raw nuts I'd hot smoke them. I usually smoke them at about 225° for about an hour then kick the heat up to about 350° and check them every 15 mins os so until they are "done" to my liking.

For the already roasted nuts I'd think cold smoke would be the way to go but haven't tried it yet.


----------

